# Thank You All Members and Visitors! Halloween 2015 From Admin (PLEASE READ)



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually, thank you, Larry. As you know, I've been with you here on the forum from the start. I've gone from a star performer slider at Queen Mary in Los Angeles to a psychopath on the streets of New York at Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studio in Orlando Florida. For three years I had my own really successful home haunt that we called Rose's Haunted Graveyard where we entertained and scared hundreds of Halloween fanatics and handed out enough candy to make a dentist giddy. Along the way the Halloweenforum was always there. It's been a place to find camaraderie and encouragement. It's a place to brag about your accomplishments or tell the stories about your Halloween adventures that make this holiday worth the efforts in the first place. It's a place where you can say, "hey, there are other freaks out there just like me! Yay!" And then feel really good about it. If you can't find the right music, hey, no problem. Somebody on the forum will know where to find it. If you want to know how to build a certain prop, no worries. Someone on the forum has already built it and still has the plans. This place is better than a Jack O' Lantern's grin. Personally, I'm proud to have been part of all this since the beginning. And just so you all know, I'll haunt this site till I die...and afterwards too!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you so much! I sure remember the beginning. You were a BIG part of the original growth. There were not nearly as many home haunters and big Halloween fans online back then.


DavyKnoles said:


> Actually, thank you, Larry. As you know, I've been with you here on the forum from the start. I've gone from a star performer slider at Queen Mary in Los Angeles to a psychopath on the streets of New York at Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studio in Orlando Florida. For three years I had my own really successful home haunt that we called Rose's Haunted Graveyard where we entertained and scared hundreds of Halloween fanatics and handed out enough candy to make a dentist giddy. Along the way the Halloweenforum was always there. It's been a place to find camaraderie and encouragement. It's a place to brag about your accomplishments or tell the stories about your Halloween adventures that make this holiday worth the efforts in the first place. It's a place where you can say, "hey, there are other freaks out there just like me! Yay!" And then feel really good about it. If you can't find the right music, hey, no problem. Somebody on the forum will know where to find it. If you want to know how to build a certain prop, no worries. Someone on the forum has already built it and still has the plans. This place is better than a Jack O' Lantern's grin. Personally, I'm proud to have been part of all this since the beginning. And just so you all know, I'll haunt this site till I die...and afterwards too!


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for creating the Halloween Forum! It's a big part of my daily haunting life!!!!!!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Checking in on this site is also a part of my daily routine.

Thanks Larry


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I finally found my people!!
Thank you Larry!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you Larry! I've found a place where I fit in and made several good friends too!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you kindly Larry! 
Home sweet home!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you Larry and moderators. Through this forum, my home haunt has gone from average dime store to EPIC annual Event. I've created things others have posted and built my own creations. Without the tutorials, feedback and reviews I'd be lost. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

We should've thanking you Larry!! It is upon us and so excited! Thanks for all you do and the moderators for making this place happen and run smooth!!&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56448;


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

As stated by others ,I too have been checking in here and/or posting here almost every day... until recently when I took on the extra task of trying to put a new roof on half of my Haunted house. (It's the" Low" Roof, it should have been easier,but with 5 layers of shingles and much rotted wood under them...it has not been as easy as it should have been.
The bottom row of ancient shingles were tucked in via a thinner wooden slat at the top and they were tiny little rectangles held on the roof by tiny square nails with very small heads?
I am so weary of wrestling tarps everyday!
As with so many things, I believe that the success of this forum began from the top. sometimes it's all about "Attitude",and i have always found that to be "Positive". Congratulations on creating this wonder full and useful tool for our Haunted communications.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the hard work and for creating this forum this is my source of inspiration and daily Halloween fix !!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks should go to YOU Larry for giving us a place to find like minded people so we can say "ONE OF US!! ONE OF US!!"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A huge thank you to Larry and to all the mods for keeping this wonderful place running smoothly , and also to our wonderful members who also make it wonderful.. I too have made some dear friends that I will keep for life on here,,,,


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you Larry and all the mods. I know first hand how much time a site like this can take. Thanks to this site I have truly become a home haunter and enjoy every prop I make.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! 

To you, Larry, all the moderators, and every ghoulish member who makes this forum the incredible resource that it is!


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 9 different Halloween boards on Pinterest. I may have a problem, but Halloween ain't one.


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Larry! I discovered this site a few years ago and had no idea how it all started. My Halloween would not be the same without it. I read daily (several times a day) and I'm so thankful to everyone who contributes. It's a great community and I hope it is around for many years to come


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I think this forum has plenty to offer people who aren't doing haunts. Love the crafts, food, & party things people post!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you so much everybody! Your kind words mean A LOT!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I honestly love this site. It does have something for everyone. I love how comfortable I feel on here as well, so many other sites people talk smack and insult people, on here it rarely happens and if it does the awesome mods fix it asap. I also love being able to talk to people about Halloween all year long. =). Thanks Larry for making a awesome site, I look forward to many more years on here !


----------



## doutcha (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you for this forum !!! And thank you to all members for sharing there amazing talent and ideas for so many projects !!!  and happy hunting season everyone !!!! :d


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Many thanks to you Larry and the great moderators for creating and maintaining this wonderful forum.


----------



## Kris Kragle (Sep 21, 2015)

As someone who has been here from the beginning, let me just say...oh wait, I just walked in. But I also will say "Thanks Larry." Probably a lot of similar sites have come and gone so to have a place like this that seems so comfortable and friendly after all these years I think that says good things about admin and mods.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

As a new member this year, THANK YOU! How I did not find this before I do not know. It so cool knowing there are other crazies out there like me. I've already gotten some useful information and have tried to share some back.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow Larry! 

Each year -- with Halloween approaching - this is the very FIRST place I want to return to to reinvigorate my quest to find fantastic Halloween ideas! 
Bonus for us -- our time and talents are limited so the ads help point us in the direction of trustworthy vendors as well - and I know I can learn about great bargains that help us stretch our budget. We make many props ourselves to be sure - but when we can't --- we get some great leads on stores/places to go find them for sale. 

Back in 2009, your site was instrumental in helping us develop our home haunt. Year after year - it grows thanks to Halloween Forum members ideas and help each step of the way. Where else could we possibly go to find such amazing collection of creepy, wonderful folks?! 

Thanks for all you and the Mods do to keep the Halloween Forum alive and well! 

BOO!*


----------



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to be a regular lurker and occasional poster, but had to take a couple of years off. Now I'm back and I'm thrilled to see the site is still up and going strong!


----------



## ScottishMama (Sep 29, 2015)

Great site! Just joined today and can't wait to look around and join in!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for bringing us all together! I love all the great sharing of ideas. I have less money since signing on here, but I have more fun!


----------



## javiercali (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you guys for this amazing site!! So much to see


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Larry for such an amazing site. I tell anyone I run into this time of the year about the internet's NUMBER 1 Halloween site.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My favorite part of this forum is that haunters of every skill level are welcomed and not looked down on. I am still not a fan of Halloween glitter items, but to each his/her own.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

This forum is simply fantastic and always makes me happy to see what people are doing for their home displays, new items, reviews of seasonal offerings, and general level of Halloween enthusiasm - kept up very well and welcoming. I am truly grateful it continues to be around and for all the work you and the moderators do, Larry. Cheers.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you Larry from all of us foreigners who need help with anything Halloween , inc advice and guidance and support with Halloween not being such a huge holiday as it is in the states we really struggle in all areas , its our base from where we get everything , as i said advice , tutorials , guidance and most importantly support and friendship , thank you for all this , after 6 years already i look forward to many more years within the Halloween forum family THANK YOU .


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you Larry and the moderators!! Everyone here is so nice and helpful and I feel so lucky that I found a great group of like minded people.


----------



## HellWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

*HalloweenForum*



blackfog said:


> We should've thanking you Larry!! It is upon us and so excited! Thanks for all you do and the moderators for making this place happen and run smooth!!����������


Personally I want to thank all the moderators and creators of this site. I dont chime in as much as others as I am learner from the sidelines, hence I dont ask unecessary questions. I have only been here a couple of years but have learned alot and added my own renditions to my haunt from the extremely talented individuals. This site is the first place I come to when looking for a tutorial or an extra tidbit of info to take my haunt to the next level.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Larry, thank you for creating this wonderful community. I've learned much, made friends who share my love of Halloween, and been inspired by the awesome talent that call this place home.

Lori


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank You Larry for this wonderful place to share and get inspiration. I have met life long friends here on the forum.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Larry for giving us this wonderful place. I have so much fun here and have met some amazing people!


----------



## Haunted Engineer (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks, I've found a place to fit in!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Your commitment to creating a great environment for the community is exceeded only by the great community that you created. Thank you.


----------



## namfbroh (Oct 21, 2011)

your welcome


----------

